# Metabo PE12-175 Vs FLEX PE14-2-150 Rotary Polisher



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello,
I'm searching the market for a good quality polisher. I came acrross Flex PE14-2-150 which it has been getting good review and Metabo PE12-175. Also, I read about Makita and the new Dewalt, 3M. I would appreciate your inputs and suggestions for high qulaity buffer.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I've used AEG, Metabo and I've held the Flex in hand but didn't use it.

I liked all of them, somehow I just thought (no rational arguments) that AEG isn't as reliable as the other two. I bought Metabo, as it was cheaper and I haven't looked back since. It is a really good machine. I'm sure though that the Flex is great too.

For me Makita wasn't an option as it is so heavy. I wanted a lighter polisher.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I just did a poll on this, as the same two machines happened to catch my eye, and my results were... Err... Interesting. Out of eleven total votes tendered, all of them were for the Flex PE14-2-150. Closer inspection revealed that roughly half of the voters had not used or even seen the machine in person, but recommended it on specification and hearsay alone. As far as I could tell (My investigation still continues.) none of the voters had used the Metabo. For these reasons, I found the results of my poll unsatisfactory, and my deliberations continue on. I will be interested to see what you turn up...

Consumer opinion typically claims that the Metabo is not powerful enough for professional users, but I know of at least half a dozen professionals who love their PE 12-175, and use it daily. People generally like the compact dimensions and balance of the machine, but frequently bemoan the almost DA like layout with a speed control at the back, and a thumb switch at the front. Those who use the machine frequently say you get used to it. It is reputed to be a finely made, smooth operating machine. 

The Flex is the new toy on the block, and everyone wants one. The layout is more conventional, with an accelerator trigger on a handle at the back, and a less unconventional front grip. On face value, the new PE14-2-150 has 17.6% more power then the Metabo, and is capable of operating 300 RPM slower then the PE 12-175 if you feather the trigger. Where I live, the Flex is also 100 USD more then the Metabo. Many people praise the balance and smoothness of this new machine. 

This is as far as I have been able to go so far in my research, and I hope in the coming months to turn up something more meaningful. Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Haven't used the Metbo, but been using my flex for around a year now. Bloody great machine :thumb:..


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

The Flex is, IMHO, a far superior machine, and yes, I have used both :buffer::thumb:

The Flex have more power and it have a better placed speed dial; on the Metabo its in a such awkward place.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Very interesting, I have been weighing up the new flex or the festool RAP 150. Not having held either machine I am in a little dilemma.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Flex wins!! no contest.

I have owned: 

Metabo, 3M, Makita, Dodo Spin doctor, Silverline, Flex 3403. 

Tried: Flex, Rupes and a few others.

I currently use a 3M but have a Flex on order! Used the Flex on the past 3 or 4 corrections and it simply is the best polisher out there at the moment. Nice and light, quiet, phenomenal torque, nicely balanced. 

Flex without a doubt :thumb:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Porta said:


> The Flex is, IMHO, a far superior machine, and yes, I have used both :buffer::thumb:
> 
> The Flex have more power and it have a better placed speed dial; on the Metabo its in a such awkward place.


Thank you both, Porta and Mark H, for replying! The four things I had not been able to determine from reading all the opinions on the Flex vs. Metabo are:

(A) - Do the people who find the Metabo awkward state this opinion because they are used to using more 'conventional' machines? Those who upgraded from a DA rather than another rotary do not seem to mind, and as a matter of fact are comforted by the similar dimensions and layout. I have not used a rotary before (And only tried out a DA a few times.), so I would be starting fresh, with no muscle-memory of how a rotary should handle.

(B) - Is the extra power noticeable by those doing, what I would classify as, 'Light-Duty Correction Work'? The tasks I have planned in the future for my rotary would be:

1. Correcting 3000-4000 grade sanding scratches and refining the finish on the soft, fresh paint of my MGB.

2. Maintaining the finish on said car periodically with very light grade products (LP or LPL on a finishing pad at low speeds.). I can probably do this by hand, but the machine would possibly present greater economy of time.

3. Correcting light swirling, and the odd RIDS on the soft BASF paint on my mother's MINI. This paint is fairly easy working, and should only require (At most.) Megs #205 on a white LC pad for the swirls, with Megs #105 on an orange LC spot pad for the RIDS.

4. Applying an AIO to my dad's truck (It's a Honda Ridgeline, so anything that can save me time would be lovely; otherwise he isn't aiming for much in the way of correction.).

5. Doing enhancement details with 1-2 stage polishing for some of the people in my local classic car club. These finishes are typically very well maintained, and easy to correct, so not much strain is put on the machine. The cars I work on are generally pretty small (LBC's), so polishing won't take very long. I could easily do these vehicles by hand, but I believe a machine would save me a lot of time. I do not believe it is fair for my customers anymore to have me do serious correction work by hand now that I have more skill, considering that I charge by the hour.

(C) - Does the ability to feather the speed with the trigger on the Flex make correction work safer, or easier? Whenever I see professionals correcting vehicles, they always have the trigger locked on, so as they can concentrate on controlling the machine.

(D) - Would the Flex's ability to reduce the speed to 400 RPM, rather then the 700 RPM of the Metabo, allow me to refine the finish even more highly?

Hopefully someone can help me answer these questions...

Steampunk


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

With respect to your point (D) as shown above-I would like to ask this what is the 400-700 RPM applied to? For example could be used for AIO, final polish, and or sealnt-any one can advice if this is correct or not. And if this is the correct speed for these type of apploications do you think it does matter if we used the new Flex or Metabo-please advice.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I have the Flex and the Metabo.
The Flex is a relatively recent purchase so have yet to "bond" with it properly
My Metabo is Metabo no.3 and the reason for this is the brilliant XXL warranty (3yrs) that they offer. I originally chose Metabo as the HQ is pretty close to me in Southampton so I figured if it went wrong it would get fixed pretty easily. When I bought the Metabo the choice was pretty much Metabo or Makita at that time. Both were similarly priced.
Now, the 1st one lasted 2 years and got replaced as it started making horrible grinding noises with no quibbles. The 2nd one lasted 1 year and the same thing happened and it kept overheating. The 3rd one is going strong.
The Metabo I have preferred to hold and use but am getting used to the Flex.
The Flex certainly feels a more quality machine, is certainly less noisy and has not overheated in the same way the Metabo's have done after a 10hr polishing session.
I do have concerns how Flex will respond if a warranty claim arises, as Metabo have been excellent.
My Metabo is now my back up machine, though when it gets close to 3yrs again I'll use it (so it breaks and I can get another new one under warranty!!)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*I have used the Festool Shinex and FLEX PE14-2-150 Rotary Polishers, I used the Festool Shinex for a month to see what all the fuss was all about .

It's a great polisher no question about that but is it worth the extra cash ?

The answer is no !

To be totally honest, and this is my humble opinion the Flex wins hands down even though it shares most of it's components with Festool Shinex , the Flex FLEX PE14-2-150 Rotary Polisher is lighter better balanced quieter and has more torque than a Festool Shinex .

Ever since I bought the Flex , I use the feather control to reduce my speeds without having to dial up or down and that to me is a good system especially when polishing delicate areas like plastic bumper bars .

I am not being biased here this is my feedback after more than a year of usage I would never go back to the heavy Festool Rap 180 which I have because it breaks my back ! I still have it as a stand by and use only to wash my pads with the Grit Guard Universal Pad Washer.

I have learned that peoples opinions are there's and the deciding factor on what machine to buy is really up to me or you . To me the only way you will be able to make a decision is to try the Flex PE 14-2-150 you won't be disappointed !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As Tim quoted, there only used to be 2-3 realistic options Rupes, Metabo & Makita.

I'm a long term user of the Metabo, my 1st machine had lasted 5-6 years with no issues until I stupidly pressed the spindle lock button whilst it was still spinning, replacement parts are easily available and the machine itself easy to strip back.
I dabbled for a few months with the Festool, Makita and 3M, none of which I liked for long periods of polishing, so have since gone back to another Metabo, a quiet, well weighted machine in comparison to the above.

In regards to the Metabo being underpowered that's nonsense, 700rpm-2200rpm and I've never felt the need to take it above 1800-2000rpm, 700-800rpm will burnish the finish perfectly. 
The speed dial is located at the end of the machine, with a little use and practice you learn to adjust with your little finger and can tell from the pitch what speed you have chose.
I prefer the on off button, the trigger type machines make my wrist ache for periods of time.

I'd recommend anyone to try a few different rotarys (where possible) before actually making the purchase, I use mine everyday for long periods of time, it needs to be comfortable in your hands, last thing you want is to be fighting with the machine whilst polishing paintwork.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I would always reccomend my metabo, have tried the makita too, owned my metabo for around 8 years I would say and only now does it make a terrible grinding noise and overheat, so I think I will get a flex rotary now.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Steam punk made a very good point and it is a downside to forums, perhaps this one in particular. There is a lot of regurgitated info floating around, sometimes doing more harm than good. 

I can't compare the 2 machines, but I CAN compare the flex to a number of other machines and honestly say it's hands down the best. The only machine that has something over it IMO is the festool, which feels slightly better in the hand if you are used to other machines, but the flex is both quieter and smoother and the better "all round" machine It's the only rotary for me at the moment

HTH


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ive just saw the price of the flex, £354 the metabo £190. Thats a heck of a difference, £164.00 pounds, which is nearly enough to buy the metabo AGAIN. Im going to stick with the metabo - I can't justify as a weekend warrior a £350.00 machine. Especially as I really want a hot pressure washer. 

Just replaced the brushes on the metabo and it is running sweet. Metabo ftw.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep I think this Flex is working it's way up my 'next item' list - even though I'm a weekend warrior, and even less frequently machining (two / three times a year), I'm still so temped! Life is too short to me to worry about a few hundred quid, when this is one of our hobbies (and a cheap one in my view, in terms of cost, but expensive in terms of available time!) - a Flex is less than two months of my council tax! Makes you think doesn't it!?

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Just bumping this up for more opinions!

I'm thinking about making a purchase, the prices here in Australia are $400 for the Metabo, and $700 for the Flex. Could the Flex possibly be $300 better?


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

I only have experience with the Shinex so can't compare it to the metabo or flex. Any machine should last many years if it only gets used occasionally by the enthusiast. I'm happy with my choice knowing I have a quality machine.

My opinion is if you can't try the machines first and decide - buy the flex, you've more than likely spent plenty more in total on other products so why scrimp when it comes to the tool that will give you the biggest improvement to your paintwork.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Could the Flex possibly be $300 better?


No, I don't think so...

For some it could be $300 better than Makita, because of the weight. There is no way it could be that much better than a Metabo though IMO.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dan_S said:


> I only have experience with the Shinex so can't compare it to the metabo or flex. Any machine should last many years if it only gets used occasionally by the enthusiast. I'm happy with my choice knowing I have a quality machine.
> 
> My opinion is if you can't try the machines first and decide - buy the flex, you've more than likely spent plenty more in total on other products so why scrimp when it comes to the tool that will give you the biggest improvement to your paintwork.


I do agree with you Dan, but I don't agree that purchasing a Metabo is scrimping! 

Heart says Flex, head says Metabo.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Posambique said:


> No, I don't think so...
> 
> For some it could be $300 better than Makita, because of the weight. There is no way it could be that much better than a Metabo though IMO.


Thats what my head says. I won't be using it all the time, not a pro, so harder to justify the extra cost for negligible benefit. $300 can buy me a crap load of extra kit!!!

Heart says Flex is the new kid on the block, everybody's favourite, and I want one!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Just ordered a Flex PE14-2-150! 

I'm just going to have to go pro to pay for it now! :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Just ordered a Flex PE14-2-150!
> 
> I'm just going to have to go pro to pay for it now! :lol:


Great machine,have fun!.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Just ordered a Flex PE14-2-150!
> 
> I'm just going to have to go pro to pay for it now! :lol:


Heart 1 - Head 0. I think you made the right choice :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dan_S said:


> Heart 1 - Head 0. I think you made the right choice :thumb:


yeah, I think I would have been left wondering, and kicking myself if I didn't get one!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

My Metabo is 6 years old and still going strong !! I love this machine.
I'll love to try the Flex.
My Makita lasted 3 years.


----------

